# Octobanger keeps triggering



## olifu02 (Jun 8, 2018)

Hello,
I have built the octobanger as far as i can tell to the exact specs provided in the pdf and youtube videos provided on the website. My problem is that it keeps triggering every time after the delay is over. I know in his website he discovered a bug that he has fixed but im not sure if this my error or still the program. Any help is appreciated.


----------



## corey872 (Jan 10, 2010)

Welcome to the forum! Guess the first thing I'd try is to unhook the sensor and see if the banger keep triggering. That should at least identify if it is a sensor issue or a banger issue. Then you could go on to troubleshoot either side independently. Possibly upload a new program and see if it still has issues, or put a meter on the sensor and make sure it is putting out the correct volt/conductivity/other signal it is supposed to.


----------



## Allen_Haunts (Jul 26, 2021)

You can email him. he will respond. The address is in the show software help tab.


----------



## Juanchohoek (Oct 28, 2021)

Hi did you solve it? ..i have the same issues ..even has new pir ..


----------



## mikkojay (Sep 15, 2014)

Here are the main triggering considerations for the Octobanger controller:

If using a PIR, the ambient trigger level property should be LOW.
If not using a PIR, the setting should be HI. You then trigger by setting the trigger pin LOW (to gnd)
Trigger pin is II if NOT using a relay shield.
If you are using a relay shield, the input pin changes to pin 16 (A0).

Once you have your settings the way they should be, remember to upload the config to the controller.
When you connect to the controller in the serial window, it will report the current settings- for example:

OctoBanger TTL v8.2.0
Config OK
Frame Count: 0
Seq Len Secs: 0.00
Reset Delay Secs: 15
Pin Map: Shield
Trigger Pin in: A0
Trigger Ambient Type: Low (PIR or + trigger)
Trigger Pin Out: A1
Media Serial Pin: A2
Media Type: Catalex Mp3 Ambient + Scare
Ambient Volume: 30
Timing Offset ms: -0.405
TTL PINS: 7,6,5,4,8,9,10,11
TTL TYPES: 0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0
Ready

If what is reported is not what you intended, make the appropriate setting changes and re-upload the config to the controller.

Hope this helps & happy HW!

-Mike


----------

